# How does blindfolding work



## ohlookmonkeys (Oct 21, 2011)

This may have been asked over and over but can someone outline the basics of blindfold cubing?


----------



## Owen (Oct 21, 2011)

In a nutshell:

You memorize the positions of the pieces, and use algorithms to swap them (In the most simple methods, three-cycle algorithms.)


----------



## JyH (Oct 21, 2011)

Memorize the cube and then solve it without looking.


----------



## Julian (Oct 21, 2011)

This video should help you.


----------



## insane569 (Oct 21, 2011)

memo
then solve
most simple methods swap 2 pieces until all are solved correctly
in advanced cycle 3 pieces until all are solved
there are many memo methods and im not gunna explain that cause everyones memo is different


----------



## jaywong88 (Oct 26, 2011)

Julian said:


> This video should help you.


 
wow..this video help a lot..now my problem is "Memorize"...


----------



## chris410 (Oct 26, 2011)

There are quite a few along with an area in the Wiki you could also read. 

Here is another recent post which may be helpful: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?11253-M2-R2-Tutorial-(VIDEO)


----------

